# fresh nextcloud install: too many redirects



## cbrace (Sep 2, 2021)

Hi all,
I reformatted my VPS and did a fresh install of FreeBSD v13.0 

I'm now trying to get v22 of www/nextcloud running with databases/mariadb105-server and www/apache24

The setup script of nextcloud seems to run fine, but after completion I get a "too many redirects" error in the browser. In /var/log/httpd-access.log I see a bunch of these lines:

```
[02/Sep/2021:18:09:49 +0200] "GET /index.php/apps/files/ HTTP/1.1" 302 -
```
Maybe I've forgotten to activate an apache module, or maybe something else. Haven't set up SSL yet, that will come.
Any ideas for me?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2021)

Installation on Linux — Nextcloud latest Administration Manual latest documentation
		


Make sure the rewrite is properly configured. And webdav is enabled.


----------



## monwarez (Sep 3, 2021)

My advice would be to wait that PR 257958 is resolved (it seems to affect mariadb103, mariadb104 and mariadb105), in my case mariadb will just corrupt the database and then when I restart the server it will just crash. I did restore from an old backup, but then 3-4 days later, after restarting my server it crash mysql again and then the nextcloud instance does not work.


----------



## cbrace (Sep 8, 2021)

Thanks for the ideas. I've checked the apache config pretty carefully. No luck. I posted a query Nextcloud help forum; not a single reply yet.

As a temporary solution, I set up an account at Hetzner, which offers affordable Nextcloud hosting, while I decide what my long-term strategy will be. I like Nextcloud, been using it for quite some years now, but from time to time my installation breaks. I'll do an upgrade and encounter these weird problems, like a missing table. I don't know whether this is because it has become so complex that it is has become inherently fragile, or whether the devs simply don't test it much before releasing, or whether it's my lack of skills. Whatever the case may be, maybe at this point I am better off letting Hetzner manage the thing, even though in general I prefer to manage my own hosting solutions.


----------

